# Magic Detail • £1.3m Ferrari Enzo • M&K Enhancement



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, happy new year to you all.

Last year was our best ever year, and we didn't get on here much (sadly) other than to share the odd car here or there. Well, we've done lots of cars since our last update, but time constraints meant we didn't photograph all of them, however this is one which we simply couldn't not share with you :thumb: Everyone loves a Ferrari 










The Ferrari Enzo is a 12 cylinder mid-engine berlinetta supercar named after the company's founder, Enzo Ferrari. It was built in 2002 using Formula One technology, such as a carbon-fibre body, F1-style electrohydraulic shift transmission, and carbon fibre-reinforced silicon carbide (C/SiC) ceramic composite disc brakes. Also used are technologies not allowed in F1 such as active aerodynamics and traction control.

This particular example was a recent acquirement by one of my clients who is believed to have paid ~£1.3m for the car, and as such it was in near immaculate condition, to the general public at least, but not to us guys. I was commissioned to decontaminate the car, lightly polish the paintwork and protect all surfaces. I could have done more, however my client was insistent he didn't want the car looking "too new" as he intends to use it. :thumb: As you can see by my first image above, there's a fine layer of dirt on the car and the odd light scratch / general swirl marks.

However, things didn't look too badly from 10ft away!



















After agreeing a course of action, and with the nose lifted so I could get into the arches properly I set about the detail. After my cleaning phases I was pleased to see there appeared to be plenty of protection on the paintwork.. and the car looked 10x better..










Once dried off after using the clay mitt we could really see what was going on with the paintwork, and it wasn't pretty... those of you who are squeamish I recommend you look away now.. the sick puppies amongst you, carry on looking 










"Despicable"

"How can someone treat such a car like that"

"The previous owner should be hung drawn and quartered"

etc.

Guys, we have to remember, this is 'just a car' to a lot of people, and what you or I would do with it and how we'd treat it is totally different. So, please, avoid those comments if you can and admire the finished pictures which are coming shortly...

Once inside I decided to tackle the engine bay first. It really wasn't that dirty as the car has only covered 1200km's since new.. but nevertheless I'm 6'4 and would undoubtedly have to lean over those carbon arches etc - and cleaning the rear deck is a nightmare task!! Anyway, these couple of shots were taken after with everything cleaned and the arches polished using Britemax AIO - the carbon airbox was also machined with the AIO.



















Then next up we had to prep the paintwork. Now as you'll recall from earlier the discussion I had with my client was that they wanted the car cleaned and protected but in a way that they can use it without worrying about accidentally undoing my hard work - in other words, don't make it a garage queen that will make them not want to drive it....... clients can be so complicated at times :lol: So, I decided that all we should do is use a paint cleanser, such as Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, on a polishing pad, followed by Poorboys Black Hole glaze on a soft glazing pad. That way only 50% of the damage would be removed and a further 15/20% filled in, then add a couple of layers of wax - this also leaves scope to turn it into a garage queen at a later date if required as this treatment could be carried out dozens of times following the paint readings I took with my Positector 200. 

So after all that was completed I opted to use my own blend of Mitchell & King custom wax, 'Illusion'.










This is a hybrid high-content carnauba wax (around 60%) with added sealant ingredients.

Here's the finished results after 2 layers were applied and removed (with an hour between cooats) :argie:














































The eagle eyed viewer may have noticed the F40 in this image.. I've also done a lot of work on that car (more so than this Enzo). thread for that can be found here.



















And lastly, the same image as we started the thread with, following the detail..










We hope you enjoyed the write-up and the images we managed to capture. If you have any comments or questions please fire away, can't promise we can answer everything but will do our best..

If you're not already, you can follow our day to day activities (more or less) on Facebook.

Thanks for looking, catch up with you all again soon.

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning mate


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely!! :argie:

Given the amount of beautiful metal in the background, can we assume this was done at a secure storage facility?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks amazing, owner has some serious dough! haha


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

these are that special ferarri have to choose you to own one th owner of this is very lucky (not Jelouse) lol


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks amazing and some very nice cars tucked away in the garage at the end.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great Job, awesome car :thumb::argie::thumb:

Off to check the F40 thread now!

Ben


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Same here. Great job mate.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great stuff, threads like this are great to see close ups of cars that i would probably never see at all, thanks:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

:argie::argie::argie:
nice work & write up fella :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks amazing


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmm, great!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great work!!

Look at the other cars in that compound, some serious cars in there!!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stunning car , looks amazing


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

just wow


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome Matt:thumb:


----------



## Nem (Oct 9, 2006)

Wonder if it was this one 






Good job tho, quite often more important getting the result the owner wants than what you want.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, amazing stuff! My word there are some cars in that garage, quite marvellous!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Wow is all I can say what a shed of cars!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comments  

It was certainly a pleasant experience working on this one!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We need to have a conversation about car covers....then you can get your bedsheets back !


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Got any more photos of the 599 in there ? Favourite car ever! 

Oh and awesome work of course


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

think youve ot the best job ever!!!
any 288 gto pics?


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

What a collection! Great work.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Nem said:


> Wonder if it was this one
> 
> The Ferrari Enzo WRC - YouTube
> 
> Good job tho, quite often more important getting the result the owner wants than what you want.


I was thinking that too Nem.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Fap, fap, fap! What a nice collection. Good work on them all.


----------

